#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Ελεγκτής Δόμησης σε θεμελίωση πισίνας

## zak

Συνάδελφοι καλημέρα. Έχω μια ανέγερση σε εκτός σχεδίου μιας ισόγειας κατοικίας με πισίνα. Επειδή το γεωτεμάχιο είναι επικλινές και η πισίνα πρέπει να θεμελιωθεί σε λίγο μεγαλύτερο βάθος αναγκαστικά πρέπει το δάπεδό της να στηρίζεται σε μια αρχική σχάρα πεδιλοδοκών που θα πέσουν πρώτα και μετά το δάπεδο θα συνεχίσουν τα περιμετρικά τοιχεία μέχρι τη στέψη της πισίνας. Αφού κατασκευαστεί η πισίνα στη συνέχεια θα γίνει η θεμελίωση του κτιρίου σε πιο ψηλό επίπεδο (το κτίριο είναι κοντά στην πισίνα). Θέλω να ρωτήσω αν για τον πρώτο έλεγχο πρέπει να κληθεί ελεγκτής δόμησης κατά την πρώτη σκυροδέτηση (αυτή των πεδιλοδοκών κάτω από το δάπεδο της πισίνας) ή πρέπει να κληθεί αργότερα αμέσως πριν σκυροδετηθεί η θεμελίωση του κτιρίου; Ρωτάω διότι η πισίνα μαζί με το μηχανοστάσιό της δεν θεωρείται κτίριο αλλά περιβάλλων χώρος. Στην υπηρεσία δόμησης δεν ξέρουν τι να μου απαντήσουν. Γνωρίζει κανείς τι γίνεται σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις όπου σκυροδετούνται πρώτα οι πισίνες;

ευχαριστώ!

----------

